# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوال درمورد تغییر رشته از تجربی به ریاضی

## Churchill

سلام دوباره یه چند تا سوال دارم که شاید سوال خیلی ها هم باشه در مورد تغییر گرایش مثلا از تجربی به ریاضی 
1.آیا باید برای شرکت در کنکور دیگه باید بره واحدی رو پاس کنه؟
2.تاثیر معدل چطور براش حساب میشه؟

----------


## Churchill

ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید جواب بدین

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام دوباره یه چند تا سوال دارم که شاید سوال خیلی ها هم باشه در مورد تغییر گرایش مثلا از تجربی به ریاضی 
> 1.آیا باید برای شرکت در کنکور دیگه باید بره واحدی رو پاس کنه؟
> 2.تاثیر معدل چطور براش حساب میشه؟


1- نه نیاز به هیچ کاری نیست.زمان ثبت نام کنکور ، کنکور مورد نظرشو انتخاب میکنه.

2-تاثیر معدلش کمتر میشه. البته الان که تاثیر معدل مثبته مهم نیست تاثیر معدل 40 درصد باشه یا 10 درصد مگه اینکه درصدات خیلی پایین باشن. این لینک و بخون. البته قدیمیه ولی اعدادش تغییری نکرده.
http://www.asriran.com/fa/news/39988...A7%D9%85%D9%84

----------

